# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] eMMC ISP MODULE Version 1.01 [12.03.2020]

## mohamed73

*Uni-Android Tool - UAT - eMMC ISP MODULE Version : 1.01*   *Release Notes: *  *Added :*    *Read Device Info.**Reset FRP**Format + Reset FRP**Factory Reset [ OPPO ] without Data loss**Factory Reset [ VIVO ] without Data loss**Backup Security**Wipe Security * *Restore Security**Reset Screen locks [ VIVO ] without Data loss**Read Pattern*   *Partition Manager*  *List Partitions**Read Selected Partition**Wipe Selected Partition**Write Selected Partition*  *Read XML Firmware**Write XML Firmware*   *Added :* *Huge Collection of ISP Pinouts *  *for the Following Brands*  *Acer**Advan**AGM**Alcatel**Amazon**Asus**bga**Coolpad**Gionee**Honor**HTC**Huawei**Infocus**Intex**LeEco**Lenovo**Letv**LG**Meizu**Micromax**Mito**Motorola**Nokia**OmegaPrime**Oppo**Polytron**Prestigio**Realme**Samsung**Sharp**Sky**Smartfren**Sony**Tesla**Texet**Vivo**Xiaomi**Zopo**ZTE*  *Will work on any hardware Interface Available in the Market*   *WARNING : IMEI       Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair is Intended   to     Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written in Phone Back .         We are not responsible for any Problem caused by mis-using this       Function. User will be Sole Responsible for any illegal Activity done   by     using this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.  * *D o w n l o a d L i n k*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*** *-: Buy Now | Official Website :-* *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -: Official Support : -  Official Indian Support forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Offical Turkey Support Forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   -: Official Resellers :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -: Official Support Group and News Channel :-   Telegram Channel :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

